
Show HN: Shooting pose analysis and basketball shot detection - callmetonypls
https://github.com/chonyy/AI-basketball-analysis
======
icelancer
This is against the OpenPose license, which strictly disallows the use of it
for sports if anyone uses it for commercial purposes. I'd take this down or at
least note it. They're known for being extremely litigious. It's not clear why
this carveout exists but it's likely they licensed it to an NBA team or a
provider for basketball (not going to get into how I know this).

From their non-commercial licensing page:

"The non-exclusive commercial license cannot be used in the field of Sports.
("Sports" shall mean any and all athletic competition between individuals,
groups of individuals or teams.)"

[https://cmu.flintbox.com/#technologies/b820c21d-8443-4aa2-a4...](https://cmu.flintbox.com/#technologies/b820c21d-8443-4aa2-a49f-8919d93a8740)

~~~
craftinator
It's definitely riding the edge of their license, but I don't see any content
indicating "competition". While this could be used for an athletic
competition, the author is only using it for personal, non competitive use on
his GitHub. Best to be careful, make it clear it's not being used in
competitive sports.

~~~
callmetonypls
Sure, thanks for checking it for me. I would add some extra information to my
README. Telling that this project is only for noncommercial research use only.

It's kinda weird that the LICENSE in CMU's OpenPose repo didn't indicate
anything about sport or competition.

------
callmetonypls
Hi guys, I know some of you may have already seen this project. I have made
some big updates and add some interesting new features. I wanna share it with
you guys and once again ask for more feedback.

The original feature of this project is only shot analysis, it could trace the
basketball shot and determine whether it's a score or miss. And now, it has a
brand new feature! It's capable of analyzing the shooting pose. Besides
displaying the angle of elbow and knee on every frame, it will also show the
average pose analysis of each shot attempt. Release angle and release time are
also included!

1\. I implemented OpenPose to analyze the shooting pose. The angle of elbow
and knee is calculated with the data collected by OpenPose.

2\. The original shot analysis has a big problem which is that it would
misdetect a head as a ball, and that will really mess up my algorithm. I solve
this problem by avoiding the detections near the head coordinate collected
from OpenPose.

3\. The shot release angle is calculated with the first two detection points
of the shot analysis.

4\. Please note that there will be a relatively big error for the release time
since it was calculated as the total time when the ball is in hand for each
shot. I would be glad if anyone has a suggestion to solve this problem.

Please feel free to check out the README on GitHub page for more detail.

BTW, I would like to add more and more features. Please feel free to suggest
what more analytics you would like to see on this project! I'm currently doing
research on YOLOv4. I think it will significantly improve the efficiency of
this project.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Neat! To be frank, I don’t care about basketball in the slightest, but I do
want to be able to use this to analyze my yoga poses and make suggestions
about how I can improve my form.

